# Remote Start Coding



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a dealer installed BMW Remote Start in a 528 iX. Is there any coding that can be modified for this? i.e., Runtime, Times allowed to start, Changing permissive such as currently, it won't start if the fuel is low, or Parking brake not set, or Engine codes are present.


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Is that a BMW Original Install package or third party ? Would like to see this on a F20.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

sebi04.04 said:


> Is that a BMW Original Install package or third party ? Would like to see this on a F20.


It's BMW's remote start installed by the dealer. I believe it's available for 2013 and newer on the 5 and 7 series.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mvlawn said:


> It's BMW's remote start installed by the dealer. I believe it's available for 2013 and newer on the 5 and 7 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


What is BMW Part Number?


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure. I will look when I get home.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mvlawn said:


> Not sure. I will look when I get home.


Thanks.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

The part number for the remote starter is
Retrofit Remote Eng is 64-50-2-408-984 

And I needed another FOB for inside the car
66-12-9-266-843 Radio Remote Control


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mvlawn said:


> The part number for the remote starter is
> Retrofit Remote Eng is 64-50-2-408-984
> 
> And I needed another FOB for inside the car
> 66-12-9-266-843 Radio Remote Control


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it is pretty interesting, why is this limited to the 5 & 7 series ? I would really like to retrofit this to a 1 series. Is there a new ECU getting equipped or just encoding and a new remote ?

EDIT: Does anyone know about a aftermarket solution ?


----------



## MI_550iX (Jan 8, 2017)

Got it installed on my 2014 550i X. It works but it takes some practice to push the lock button 3X on the remote with a certain timing. I have to try few times to get it right.
Other negative features: (1) need to have the eBrake on, (2) does not remember to turn on the heated seats nor steering wheel heater. --> I think this can be resolved by coding the seat/steering heater memory to 24hrs or infinite. (3) Engine will shutdown when the car is unlocked (not good!).

I called few aftermarket companies with no luck. Take a look on how complicated is the installation (pdf): http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=934290


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

MI_550iX said:


> Got it installed on my 2014 550i X. It works but it takes some practice to push the lock button 3X on the remote with a certain timing. I have to try few times to get it right.
> Other negative features: (1) need to have the eBrake on, (2) does not remember to turn on the heated seats nor steering wheel heater. --> I think this can be resolved by coding the seat/steering heater memory to 24hrs or infinite. (3) Engine will shutdown when the car is unlocked (not good!).
> 
> I called few aftermarket companies with no luck. Take a look on how complicated is the installation (pdf): http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=934290


I have been getting "Remote Not Found" error a couple times. Have you seen that? I have an appointment at the dealer Tuesday.


----------



## MI_550iX (Jan 8, 2017)

No. But most of the time, I need to retry numerous times to get the car remote started. Had many non bmw cars with remote start and never had 
one so finicky.
Did you try changing the remote battery?


----------



## Donaldo44 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mvlawn said:


> The part number for the remote starter is
> 
> Retrofit Remote Eng is 64-50-2-408-984
> 
> ...


Anyone know how I might check to see if this remote start option would work with 2012 F01?

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Donaldo44 said:


> Anyone know how I might check to see if this remote start option would work with 2012 F01?


2014+ Vehicles I believe.


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

I read the workshop install manual and it sets that you loose a key while installing, am I right? 
Isn't that possible with an aftermarket solution ? I saw a few posts and video about a Viper System that was installed on some F30 and F10 Models... I might give it a try in my F20.






Has anybody installed this System on their BMW ?


----------



## MI_550iX (Jan 8, 2017)

The dealer will order a key and will encase it in the module permanently. If you go aftermarket you may affect BMW warranty....


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

I was on the Viper website, and it looks like a go for installation. I am headed over to Best buy today to order the Viper Smart Start.


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Mvlawn,
I would like to find out whether this possible for my F20. Please keep us updated 
Maybe you or anyone could upload the Installation Manual ?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

Best Buy just told me it's not doable for a 2016 F10

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mvlawn said:


> Best Buy just told me it's not doable for a 2016 F10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

